# Dividend/Distribution Increases 2018



## like_to_retire

I don't think this thread has been started yet, so I'll start.
Utilitie's share price has dropped with interest rates, but they keep increasing dividends. My first of the year.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

CALGARY, Alberta, Jan. 11, 2018 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Canadian Utilities Limited (TSX:CU) (TSX:CU.X)

The Board of Directors of Canadian Utilities Limited, an ATCO Company, today declared a first quarter dividend of 39.33 cents per Class A non-voting (TSX:CU) and Class B common share (TSX:CU.X), a 10 per cent increase over the 35.75 cents paid in each of the four previous quarters. This common share dividend is payable March 1, 2018, to shareholders of record on February 8, 2018.

Reference here

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

ltr


----------



## canew90

Telus up 2.5% January to .505 from .493


----------



## yyz

Kinda old news

In November 2017, the TELUS Board of Directors has declared a quarterly dividend of $0.5050 cents Canadian per share on the issued and outstanding Common Shares of the Company payable on January 2, 2018 to holders of record at the close of business on December 11, 2017.


----------



## Calmoney

ATCO up 15% for 2018, from $1.31 to $1.51.


----------



## Oldroe

Money Saver mag has list every issue.


----------



## like_to_retire

CNR increases by 10%.

Wouldn't it be swell if the moderators would make the dividend increases and cuts threads a sticky?

_________________________________________________________________________________________

_MONTREAL, QUEBEC--(Marketwire - Jan. 22, 2008) - CN (TSX:CNR)(NYSE:CNI) announced today that its Board of Directors has approved a 10 per cent increase in the Company's quarterly cash dividend.

A quarterly dividend of 23 cents (C$0.23) per common share will be paid on March 31, 2008, to shareholders of record at the close of business on March 10, 2008.
_

Reference.

ltr


----------



## leeder

like_to_retire said:


> CNR increases by 10%.
> 
> Wouldn't it be swell if the moderators would make the dividend increases and cuts threads a sticky?
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> _MONTREAL, QUEBEC--(Marketwire - Jan. 22, 2008) - CN (TSX:CNR)(NYSE:CNI) announced today that its Board of Directors has approved a 10 per cent increase in the Company's quarterly cash dividend.
> 
> A quarterly dividend of 23 cents (C$0.23) per common share will be paid on March 31, 2008, to shareholders of record at the close of business on March 10, 2008.
> _
> 
> Reference.
> 
> ltr


The news is slightly out-of-date... only slightly...

Here's the more current reference: https://www.cn.ca/en/media/2018/01/pressrelease_20180123040237_3729


----------



## like_to_retire

leeder said:


> The news is slightly out-of-date... only slightly...
> 
> Here's the more current reference: https://www.cn.ca/en/media/2018/01/pressrelease_20180123040237_3729


hehe, thanks leeder, I guess I clicked the wrong one in the list.

ltr


----------



## gibor365

INTC increased by 10.1% today.... after today 10% jump INTC is the biggest our position overall (in CAD$)


----------



## like_to_retire

METRO INC. (TSX: MRU) MONTRÉAL, Jan. 30, 2018

On January 29, 2018, the Corporation's Board of Directors declared a quarterly dividend of $0.18 per Common Share payable on March 13, 2018, an increase of 10.8% over the dividend declared for the same quarter last year. On an annualized basis, this dividend represents approximately 27% of 2017 net earnings.

ltr


----------



## hboy54

Methanex US$0.30 -> 0.33.


----------



## kjmcrae

*Dunkin' Brands (NASDAQ: DNKN)* Announces Dividend Increase in 2018 First Quarter


> The dividend of *$0.3475* per share of common stock is payable on March 21, 2018, to shareholders of record as of the close of business on March 12, 2018. This represents a 7.75 percent increase over the prior quarter's dividend.


----------



## gibor365

GILD increased by 10%


----------



## Eder

The TSX may be sucking atm but my income is moving up...

Intact Financial Corporation reports Q4-2017 and 2017 Annual Results

The Board of Directors approved a 6 cents per share increase in the quarterly dividend to 70 cents per share on the Company's outstanding common shares. This represents a 9% increase in our dividend and the thirteenth consecutive annual increase in our dividend since our IPO in 2004


----------



## My Own Advisor

BEP.UN up 5% 
https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...2017-Results-and-5-Distribution-Increase.html


----------



## My Own Advisor

MFC up 7%
https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...corporation-increases-dividend-673205863.html


----------



## My Own Advisor

SU up 12.5%
https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...-increased-dividend.html#.WnuY_Ll1HMw.twitter


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> SU up 12.5%
> https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...-increased-dividend.html#.WnuY_Ll1HMw.twitter


Nice


----------



## Eder

Thats whats nice about these dividends...they tend to outpace inflation by a large margin.Try that with bonds or GIC's. Seems everyone is jacking their dividends except stupid Rogers, BCE might announce an increase tomorrow.


----------



## james4beach

Eder said:


> Thats whats nice about these dividends...they tend to outpace inflation by a large margin.Try that with bonds or GIC's. Seems everyone is jacking their dividends except stupid Rogers, BCE might announce an increase tomorrow.


Just beware that dividends don't always keep pace with inflation:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/128553-Historical-dividends-during-turbulent-markets

Two periods where dividends trailed inflation pretty badly were in 1928-1950 (22 years) and 1969-1982 (13 years). However since the late 1990s dividends have really grown way better than inflation.


----------



## Eder

I remember having a mortgage in 1984 of 19% ... there was an investment firm advertising in the newspaper back then guaranteeing returns of 28% on invested capital. Inflation was a killer back then.


----------



## james4beach

Let's hope nothing like that happens again. Inflation estimates are a huge wildcard in all of our projections, has a big impact on outcomes. Sometimes it makes me wonder if there's any sense to "retirement planning" at all given that things will change so dramatically if just my inflation assumption is off.

Eder, I think my portfolio has converged into something a lot like what you've endorsed. My TSX exposure is mostly in RY, ENB, CNR, BCE, FTS -- biggest holdings by far. I also have some small caps (speculative small portfolio).


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Thats whats nice about these dividends...they tend to outpace inflation by a large margin.Try that with bonds or GIC's. Seems everyone is jacking their dividends except stupid Rogers, BCE might announce an increase tomorrow.


Agree about Rogers...bustards , I have rather big position and every Q I expect they gonna raise dividends , but they don't bother.... Also HSE pissing me off, price of oil almost double and they still didn't reinstated dividends


----------



## My Own Advisor

james4beach said:


> Let's hope nothing like that happens again. Inflation estimates are a huge wildcard in all of our projections, has a big impact on outcomes. Sometimes it makes me wonder if there's any sense to "retirement planning" at all given that things will change so dramatically if just my inflation assumption is off.
> 
> Eder, I think my portfolio has converged into something a lot like what you've endorsed. My TSX exposure is mostly in RY, ENB, CNR, BCE, FTS -- biggest holdings by far. I also have some small caps (speculative small portfolio).


I would be surprised if all those five stocks don't increase their dividends this year. Well, actually one (CNR) already did. 1 down, 4 to go. 

I dumped HSE a long time ago. If a company cannot increase their dividend, they are off my list. I moved to the money from HSE into two stocks: ENB and SU.


----------



## Gumball

My Own Advisor said:


> I would be surprised if all those five stocks don't increase their dividends this year. Well, actually one (CNR) already did. 1 down, 4 to go.
> 
> I dumped HSE a long time ago. If a company cannot increase their dividend, they are off my list. I moved to the money from HSE into two stocks: ENB and SU.


MYO - Bell just increased today, 3 to go


----------



## gardner

BCE raises div by ~ 5%.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bce-dividend-earning-telus-1.4526297



> The telecom and media company's quarterly payment to shareholders will rise 3.75 cents to 75.5 cents per share for a total of $3.02 per year starting with its payment in April.


----------



## Retiredguy

Eder said:


> I remember having a mortgage in 1984 of 19% ... there was an investment firm advertising in the newspaper back then guaranteeing returns of 28% on invested capital. Inflation was a killer back then.



Also let us remember Canada Savings BONDS paid 19.5 % in 1981 then dropped to 12% in 1982. Those were horrible days!


----------



## Eder

gardner said:


> BCE raises div by ~ 5%.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bce-dividend-earning-telus-1.4526297


Yep....they raise their dividend, exceed analyst expectations and Bay Street decides its worth less than yesterday haha. Efficient market or not?


----------



## My Own Advisor

GWO up 6%
http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...rth-quarter-2017-results-announces-6-dividend


----------



## My Own Advisor

Gumball said:


> MYO - Bell just increased today, 3 to go


 I like my chances...


----------



## gardner

My Own Advisor said:


> GWO up 6%


They are on my add-to list. I wish they traded on NY. My free cash is all $US at the moment, and I have been buying things that trade in $US. I will have to Norbert over a block to allocate to the ones that are only on the TSX.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Love it. Awesome week for me. Market crashing and my companies are churning out more cash  BIP.UN up 8%.
https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...astructure-Reports-2017-Year-End-Results.html


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> Love it. Awesome week for me. Market crashing and my companies are churning out more cash  BIP.UN up 8%.
> https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...astructure-Reports-2017-Year-End-Results.html


This week for me only: SU, BCE and GILD:NYSE
in next couple of weeks expect increases from KMB, KO, APD, TRI


----------



## Eder

It does seem strange that almost everything I own is jacking their divy's while markets are heading lower.(Company's can't fake dividend increases like they can EBITA...a very good indicator)


----------



## gibor365

COP 7.5% and PEP 15% increase


----------



## bgc_fan

QSR quarterly up to $0.554 from $0.26
https://ledgergazette.com/2018/02/1...r-plans-dividend-increase-0-55-per-share.html


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> I dumped HSE a long time ago. If a company cannot increase their dividend, they are off my list. I moved to the money from HSE into two stocks: ENB and SU.


I'm waiting that they gonna reinstate dividends. then Sell and buy RDS-B


----------



## Just a Guy

No one seems to have posted this one...

Feb. 13, 2018. 

Service Corporation International (SCI), the largest provider of deathcare products and services in North America, today announced that its Board of Directors has increased the authorized level of repurchases of its common stock by approximately $298 million. When combined with approximately $102 million of authority remaining under the existing program, this represents a total of $400 million of current share repurchase authority effective today.

The Company also announced that its Board of Directors has approved an increase in its quarterly cash dividend to seventeen cents per share of common stock. This quarterly cash dividend declared today represents a 13.3% increase from the previously declared quarterly dividend of fifteen cents per share of common stock per quarter.


----------



## Eder

TRP also raised its quarterly dividend to $0.69/share from $0.63/share 10.4% increase. Pretty bullish.


----------



## Eder

Aimia Inc. (AIM-T)

"Based on restrictions currently in place under the Canada Business Corporations Act and the company's credit facility agreement, as amended, the company believes that it will not be in a position to declare or pay dividends in 2018," it stated. "However, it will continue to assess its ability to declare and pay dividends on its outstanding preferred shares on a quarterly basis."

Plop!


----------



## SixesAndSevens

gibor365 said:


> I'm waiting that they gonna reinstate dividends. then Sell and buy RDS-B


that is so silly, pardon me....
what makes you think the stock will go up once they reinstate dividends?...likely stock will go _*down *_LOL
look back at their chart...when they suspended dividends, stock went _*up*_.

I don't understand why you would hold on to a stock you clearly hate...Husky suspended dividends over 3 years ago....so you have been holding dead money for 3 years?
If you hate Huskey & like Royal, just sell Huskey & buy Royal.
Geesh....


----------



## like_to_retire

SixesAndSevens said:


> I don't understand why you would hold on to a stock you clearly hate...Husky suspended dividends over 3 years ago....so you have been holding dead money for 3 years?...


hehe, yeah, I have this list of rules for myself I have developed over the years that are pretty strict. One that's right near the top of the list is, the second I hear a stock I own is suspending or cutting the dividend, it's sold. 

That little rule has worked quite well for me, and came from the misery I suffered in the past every time a company cut its dividend and I made up all sorts of stories why I held onto the stock. It almost always ends badly.

ltr


----------



## Eder

A dividend is the one indicator of business health that can't be faked. Dividend cut = shitty business... run for the hills, never look back.


----------



## AltaRed

gibor365 said:


> I'm waiting that they gonna reinstate dividends. then Sell and buy RDS-B


Loss aversion? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loss_aversion

Know when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em...... A whipped puppy is a whipped puppy.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Penny increase. BAM.A up to $0.15/share
https://www.nasdaq.com/article/broo...uarterly-dividend--quick-facts-20180215-00442


----------



## Eder

Its raining money this quarter

Inter Pipeline announced its 15th consecutive dividend increase to $1.68 per share annually, representing an increase of $0.06 per share


----------



## AltaRed

Eder said:


> Inter Pipeline announced its 15th consecutive dividend increase to $1.68 per share annually, representing an increase of $0.06 per share


I am really surprised they would do that given their need to fund the big petro-chemical project. However, maybe they need to boost their share price for a big equity issue to fund that project too. Not a holder of IPL, but I don't like where this is going. Looks like a potential ENB copycat.


----------



## Eder

They just had their best quarter ever so they spreading a little love...not much as the rest most likely will go to cap ex. I like this stock as it is mostly concentrating its growth in Alberta and I'm comfortable where they want to go, I really like it at $22.


----------



## tinypotato

Eder said:


> Its raining money this quarter
> 
> Inter Pipeline announced its 15th consecutive dividend increase to $1.68 per share annually, representing an increase of $0.06 per share


That was originally announced in November of 2017. The news release yesterday was just repeating the previous announcement.

I'm noticing companies are doing that more and more...repeating div raises...I don't like that..


----------



## Beaver101

tinypotato said:


> That was originally announced in November of 2017. The news release yesterday was just repeating the previous announcement.
> 
> *I'm noticing companies are doing that more and more...repeating div raises...I don't like that.*.


 ... but management does because in their view (or strategy), they're doing an outstanding job of continuously making $$$ for and returning them to the shareholders. The strategic illusion is good. My comment is not reserved solely for IPL (it is a dividend generator) but other can't fail companies.


----------



## Eder

The thing is most of my key equities have already raised their dividend payouts this year, that tells me their outlook is bullish, a much better signal than stock buybacks or sending Teslas into orbit. 
I invest in businesses only to make money...it's their job to keep me happy and goosing the dividend always makes me grin. So they cracked the same joke twice and I laughed both times, I love comedians.


----------



## My Own Advisor

CIBC raised their dividend today:
http://business.financialpost.com/p...-following-better-than-expected-first-quarter


----------



## gardner

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/maple-leaf-foods-earnings-1.4544980



> Maple Leaf Foods [ TSX:MFI ] raises dividend after four quarter profit of over $59M
> The company will now pay a quarterly dividend of 13 cents per share, up from 11 cents


----------



## leeder

SNC Lavalin increases its dividend by 5.1% from quarterly payout of $0.273 to $0.287.

http://business.financialpost.com/p...4m-q4-profit-revenue-up-more-than-30-per-cent


----------



## leeder

Stantec increases dividend by 10% from quarterly payout of $0.125 to $0.1375.

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...-reports-fourth-quarter-year-end-2017-results


----------



## SixesAndSevens

Magna bumped dividend by a whopping 20%


----------



## gardner

SixesAndSevens said:


> Magna


Shoot. I neglected to load up when it went on sale last week.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Can't recall your specifics Gardner, but just to note that anyone owning etf's with a Cdn equity component should feel pleased with posted dividend increases. You're capturing all of them, an incremental slice at a time.


----------



## gardner

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> You're capturing all of them, an incremental slice at a time.


Oh, of course. I have a lot of XIC and MG is in there for sure. That's mostly registered. Non-registered I mostly have individual stocks chosen for their dividend performance. MG (NYSE:MGA) is one, and one I have been looking to add to.


----------



## gibor365

gardner said:


> Shoot. I neglected to load up when it went on sale last week.


Very nice raise, and they paying dividends in "hard" US currency .... Also should've add to my position last week.


----------



## gibor365

CIBC beat estimates and Dividend got boosted to C$1.33 from C$1.30.


----------



## My Own Advisor

RY hiked dividend to $0.94
"Revenue of $10.83-billion climbed 12 per cent from $9.65-billion a year ago. And RBC increased its quarterly dividend by three cents to 94 cents a share."
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rep...ngs-beat-market-expectations/article38084956/


----------



## RBull

RBC beats and raises:

http://business.financialpost.com/n...tgage-juggernaut-shows-little-sign-of-slowing

+3.3% to .94

ha, you got there first


----------



## My Own Advisor

My Own Advisor said:


> I would be surprised if all those five stocks don't increase their dividends this year. Well, actually one (CNR) already did. 1 down, 4 to go.
> 
> I dumped HSE a long time ago. If a company cannot increase their dividend, they are off my list. I moved to the money from HSE into two stocks: ENB and SU.


RY increased.

2 more to go. ENB and FTS. I like my chances still


----------



## My Own Advisor




----------



## RBull

My Own Advisor said:


> RY increased.
> 
> 2 more to go. ENB and FTS. I like my chances still


Nah, BMO, BNS, TD also to go! 

Looking forward to ENB & FTS too!


----------



## yyz

FTS did raise in October 2017

Here's one from a couple of weeks ago

Yesterday the board of directors of Cisco Systems, Inc. announced a dividend increase of from $ 0.29 to $ 0.33 per share that’s payable April 25, 2018 to holders of record April 5, 2018. This represents a 13.79% increase to regular quarterly dividends.


----------



## AltaRed

RBull said:


> Nah, BMO, BNS, TD also to go!
> 
> Looking forward to ENB & FTS too!


ENB....seriously? They just did one in 4Q and another one is not affordable without risking further pressure on their share price. I was disappointed in their 4Q increase, i.e. money that should have been used to accelerate buy down of debt.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

CCL Industries announced a 13% dividend increase. https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...s-Record-Fourth-Quarter-and-2017-Results.html


----------



## leeder

Chartwell Retirement Residences (TSX:CSH.UN) increased its distribution by 2.1% as of March 31, 2018, from monthly distribution of $0.048 to $0.049.

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...-and-increase-to-distributions-674890073.html


----------



## leeder

Toromont Industries increased its dividend by 21% from a quarterly dividend of $0.19 to $0.23 per share.

https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...sults-and-Increase-in-Quarterly-Dividend.html


----------



## RBull

AltaRed said:


> ENB....seriously? They just did one in 4Q and another one is not affordable without risking further pressure on their share price. I was disappointed in their 4Q increase, i.e. money that should have been used to accelerate buy down of debt.


Just referring to their forward guidance. I think you're right and the market certainly seems to agree.


----------



## Eder

I think ENB needs to get to divesting itself of some assets like it has mentioned before considering more hikes. Their debt is huge & scaring rating agencies but they have the ability and a plan to reduce that.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Agreed Eder. I hope they kill some debt this year and simply stay mindful of capital spending. Maybe they have some huge deals in the works we simply don't know about.


----------



## AltaRed

My Own Advisor said:


> Agreed Eder. I hope they kill some debt this year and simply stay mindful of capital spending. Maybe they have some huge deals in the works we simply don't know about.


The only big deal is constructing Line 3 replacement and get it generating cash flow by end of 2020? They can't afford to do anything else of significant, unless it is a 100% stock for stock acquisition and even then, their stock price should be punished.


----------



## My Own Advisor

BNS increased today 
http://business.financialpost.com/pmn/business-pmn/scotiabank-hikes-dividend-as-q1-net-income-up-17


----------



## leeder

TD increased its dividend to $0.67 quarterly payments from $0.60.

http://business.financialpost.com/n...posts-record-u-s-earnings-even-before-tax-cut


----------



## gibor365

My portfolio going down and down  , but dividends going up and up .
Today, TD increased 11.7%, CNQ 22%!, HSE reinstated dividends $0.3 annual, ALA 4.3%


----------



## Eder

I think ALA increase was last year no? At any rate go buy more with your extra dividends haha. Win win!


----------



## My Own Advisor

No ALA here or HSE. HSE has been a dog! no? CNQ increased by 22%???? I missed that one!!!


----------



## Gordo99

ALA got hammered today. Down -7.83% today. Really looking to add now.

But wondering how safe is this dividend now with yield at 8.99% and payout ratio at 449.87%. 

Dividend increase was announced with Third Quarter 2017 Results - Increased common share dividend by $0.0075 per share per month to $2.19 per share annualized (a 4.3 percent increase), beginning with the December 15, 2017 payment.


----------



## leeder

Gordo99 said:


> ALA got hammered today. Down -7.83% today. Really looking to add now.
> 
> But wondering how safe is this dividend now with yield at 8.99% and payout ratio at 449.87%.
> 
> Dividend increase was announced with Third Quarter 2017 Results - Increased common share dividend by $0.0075 per share per month to $2.19 per share annualized (a 4.3 percent increase), beginning with the December 15, 2017 payment.


It's been paying the $2.19 per share for a little while now, so it's not an actual increase. As for sustainability of the dividend, I feel ALA won't cut it. However, similar to ENB, I would prefer they hold its dividend and repay its debt.


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> No ALA here or HSE. HSE has been a dog! no? CNQ increased by 22%???? I missed that one!!!


_Canadian Natural Resources (NYSE:CNQ) declares CAD 0.335/share quarterly dividend, 21.8% increase from prior dividend of CAD 0.275.
_
https://seekingalpha.com/news/3335463-canadian-natural-resources-declares-cad-0_335-dividend


----------



## gibor365

SASKATOON, Feb. 20, 2018 /CNW/ - Nutrien Ltd. (Nutrien) announced today that its Board of Directors has declared a quarterly dividend of US$0.40 per common share payable on April 20, 2018 to shareholders of record on March 29, 2018. The dividend represents a 27 percent increase from its legacy companies combined payout level. Nutrien will target a stable and growing dividend that represents 40 to 60 percent of free cash flow after sustaining capital through the cycle.


----------



## Eder

Canadian Western Bank declares $0.25/share quarterly dividend, 4.2% increase from prior dividend of $0.24.


----------



## Gumball

ZCL Composites raised quarterly dividend 13% yesterday


----------



## gibor365

Couldn't find thread about dividend cuts ..... so
CUF.UN cutting dividends _Stabilization of balance sheet through agreement to sell $1.14 billion of non-core
properties and reduction of the annual distribution from $1.14 to $0.72 to restore
financial flexibility_
This is 2nd cut in several years ... I had a feeling that they gonna cut, so was selling CUF.UN and buying DRG.UN (I'm much more bullish on Germany than on Canada, especially strange place called QC )., but still have 345 shares of CUF.UN


----------



## like_to_retire

gibor365 said:


> Couldn't find thread about dividend cuts ..... so


Yes, I tried multiple times to get the admin to make the Dividend Increases and the Cuts threads as a sticky, but they ignore me, so Here it is.

ltr


----------



## gibor365

like_to_retire said:


> Yes, I tried multiple times to get the admin to make the Dividend Increases and the Cuts threads as a sticky, but they ignore me, so Here it is.
> 
> ltr


I also asked for the same 

CMF prefers to have sticky for Robo Advisors, Questtrade and other scum


----------



## Eder

Premium Brands announced a 13.1% increase in its quarterly dividend yesterday. $$$$


----------



## leeder

Power Financial (TSXWF) increased its dividend by 4.97% from a quarterly payment of $0.4125 to $0.433.

https://www.powerfinancial.com/en/n...nancial-results-and-dividend-increase-122576/


----------



## My Own Advisor

Sweet. I wonder if POW will follow suit?


----------



## gibor365

PG increased by 4%


----------



## My Own Advisor

SO increased by 3%.
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/southern-co-raises-dividend-2018-04-16


----------



## My Own Advisor

KMI increased their dividend by 60% (not a typo):
https://boereport.com/2018/04/18/kinder-morgan-increases-dividend-by-60-percent/


----------



## My Own Advisor

JNJ up 7%
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...unces-dividend-increase-of-7-1-300637301.html


----------



## My Own Advisor

XOM up to $0.82 per share; up 6%
https://247wallst.com/energy-busine...d-hike-from-exxon-mobil-takes-aim-at-chevron/


----------



## yyz

Kirkland Lake Gold increases dividend 50% from $0.02 to $0.03 quarterly

http://s21.q4cdn.com/967674075/files/doc_financials/2018/Quarterly/q1/02/pr-Q12018MAY22018FINAL.pdf


----------



## Just a Guy

Apple is up 16% to 0.73/quarter. 

Not to mention they announced another $100B share buyback program.


----------



## My Own Advisor

CAR.UN increased distribution by 3.9%
http://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...ing-Performance-in-First-Quarter-of-2018.html


----------



## My Own Advisor

SLF increased their dividend: "Sun Life says it will increase its quarterly common share dividend by two cents or four per cent to 47.5 cents per share."
http://business.financialpost.com/p...st-quarter-net-income-beats-analyst-estimates


----------



## milhouse

Telus (T) dividend increase from $0.505 to $0.525 (or $0.4925 to $0.525 YOY).


----------



## FrugalTrader

Monster dividend boost by CP:

Canadian Pacific Railway raising quarterly dividend by 15.5 per cent http://www.vancourier.com/canadian-...uarterly-dividend-by-15-5-per-cent-1.23297510


----------



## dubmac

milhouse said:


> Telus (T) dividend increase from $0.505 to $0.525 (or $0.4925 to $0.525 YOY).


This is good and bad news - good because I hold it, bad because telus has an large amount of debt that it needs to deal with. -and interest rates are going up!


----------



## yyz

Power Corp (POW.TO) added 1% in recent trade after it said Friday that adjusted EPS was $1.13 for Q1, more than doubling last year's $0.58.

The board approved an increase in the dividend to $0.4330 per common share from last year's $0.4125 per common share.


----------



## CPA Candidate

yyz said:


> Power Corp (POW.TO) added 1% in recent trade after it said Friday that adjusted EPS was $1.13 for Q1, more than doubling last year's $0.58.
> 
> The board approved an increase in the dividend to $0.4330 per common share from last year's $0.4125 per common share.


I'm pretty sure it was from 35.85 to 38.2 cents/quarter, a 6.6% increase.

With 800 shares I just got an $80/year raise.


----------



## doctrine

Equitable Group (EQB.TO) increased its dividend for the second quarter in a row to 27 cents from 26 cents, 4% since last quarter and 17% more than a year ago due to previous increases. With only a 10% payout ratio and excess capital, lots more to come.


----------



## yyz

CPA Candidate said:


> I'm pretty sure it was from 35.85 to 38.2 cents/quarter, a 6.6% increase.
> 
> With 800 shares I just got an $80/year raise.


You are correct.There are 2 notices on BMOIL I guess I copied and pasted the inaccurate one.

Record quarterly earnings of $525 million.
-- The Board of Directors today declared a 6.6% increase in the
quarterly dividend from 35.85 cents to 38.20 cents per share on
the Corporation's participating shares.


----------



## yyz

Hydro One increases dividend by 5%

Quarterly dividend increased 5% to $0.23 per share, payable June 29, 2018


----------



## damaaster

I had 3 of my stocks announce divy raises this month 

Power Corp
Algonquin Power
Western Forest

Full recap here: 
https://moneymaaster.wordpress.com/...e-earnings-all-3-reported-dividend-increases/


----------



## londoncalling

Good job damaaster. I have enjoyed regular increases from Algonquin for years and have been a long time holder of Western Forest. I enjoyed significant share price appreciation while awaiting the increase increase. I hold Power Financial not Power Corp but am pleased with the raises I was given this month and so far this year. BTW I do follow your blog and think it is well laid out as well as informative. Hope the Whiteout continues!!!!



Cheers


----------



## yyz

2 Banks today

BMO
" Bank of Montreal raised its quarterly dividend as it reported a second-quarter profit of $1.25 billion.

The bank says it will now pay a quarterly dividend of 96 cents per share, up three cents from 93 cents in its previous quarter."

National Bank

"The bank says it will now pay a quarterly dividend of 62 cents per share, up from the previous rate of 60 cents."


----------



## yyz

Empire the parent company of Sobeys raises dividend from $0.105 to $0.11 per quarter

https://www.empireco.ca/en/investor-centre/


----------



## dubmac

Emera increased it's dividend. missed earnings this Q, down 4-5% today. I bought a bit more. 

_The first quarterly payment of $0.5875 per common share is expected to be payable to common shareholders on and after November 15, 2018. Including this increase, Emera’s compound annual dividend growth rate over the past four years is 11 per cent._


----------



## AltaRed

dubmac said:


> Emera increased it's dividend. missed earnings this Q, down 4-5% today. I bought a bit more.
> 
> _The first quarterly payment of $0.5875 per common share is expected to be payable to common shareholders on and after November 15, 2018. Including this increase, Emera’s compound annual dividend growth rate over the past four years is 11 per cent._


It seems to be trying hard to be another ENB. Keep increasing dividend rather than paying down debt and cutting debt servicing costs.


----------



## dubmac

AltaRed said:


> It seems to be trying hard to be another ENB.


I agree Alta..a bit unsettling. I don;t expect fireworks here...just, hopefully, a stock that will weather the next correction reasonablt well. It is, after all, among the top 10 in ZLB


----------



## milhouse

Banks' Q3 earnings season starting with an RBC divie hike:
"In addition, today we announced an increase to our quarterly dividend of $0.04 or 4% to $0.98 per share."


----------



## dubmac

CIBC raised it's dividend $0.03, 2%.


----------



## like_to_retire

FORTIS (FTS.TO) increases dividend to $0.45

_"Marking its 45th consecutive year of increased dividends, the Board declared a common share dividend of $0.45 per share on the issued and outstanding fully paid common shares of the Corporation, payable on December 1, 2018 to the common shareholders of record at the close of business on November 20, 2018. In addition, the Corporation has targeted average annual dividend per common share growth of approximately 6% through 2023 based on an annualized dividend of $1.70". _

ltr


----------



## Eder

As a result of the performance of the Fund and the underlying A&W restaurants in the Royalty Pool, the Fund is pleased to announce another increase to the monthly cash distributions. The increase is 1.4%, from 14.1¢ per unit to 14.3¢ per unit, beginning with the October 2018 distribution. On an annualized basis this represents a distribution rate of $1.716 per unit. This is the third increase this year bringing the total annualized increase to 5.1%.

Another raise ...rewarded for buying companies with shareholder oriented, quality management. I love these guys!


----------



## Retiredguy

FN Div from 1.85 to 1.90. Plus a special div of $1.00 sh.


----------



## RBull

Genworth (MIC) from 1.88 to 2.04 = 8.5%


----------



## yyz

Manulife increases from $0.22 - $0.25 

"Manulife increases dividend by 14%

Manulife’s Board of Directors today announced an increase of 14% or 3 cents per share to its quarterly common shareholders’ dividend resulting in a dividend of $0.25 per share on the common shares of Manulife, payable on and after December 19, 2018 to shareholders of record at the close of business on November 20, 2018. Manulife has a strong track record of delivering progressive dividend increases and is pleased to have accelerated the annual dividend increase by executing one quarter earlier than the dividend increases we have announced in recent years."


----------



## yyz

TELUS boosted its quarterly dividend to $0.545 per share, payable on Jan. 2 to owners as of Dec. 11, a 7.9% increase.


----------



## like_to_retire

*CTC.A* raised its dividend 15.3%. I see it trading about 10% up this morning.
_Canadian Tire Corp. Ltd. raised its dividend as the retailer reported its third-quarter profit and sales grew compared with a year ago.
The company says it's increasing its quarterly dividend to $1.0375 per share compared with its earlier quarterly payment to shareholders of 90 cents._


*SLF* raised its dividend 5%.
_The Board of Directors (the "Board") of Sun Life Financial Inc.(the "Company") (TSX:SLF.TO - News) (NYSE:SLF - News) today announced an increase of 5% or 2.5 cents per share to the dividend to be paid on the Company's common shares, rising to $0.50 per common share, payable December 31, 2018 to shareholders of record at the close of business on November 28, 2018._

ltr


----------



## My Own Advisor

Don't forget Nutrien 
https://www.nutrien.com/investors/n...lid-3rd-quarter-operating-results-raises-2018

_Nutrien also announced that its Board of Directors has declared a quarterly dividend of US$0.43 per share payable January 17, 2019 to shareholders of record on December 31, 2018. This represents a 7.5 percent increase in the dividend and is representative of improving market fundamentals and confidence in our operational cash flow moving forward._


----------



## Retiredguy

yyz said:


> TELUS boosted its quarterly dividend to $0.545 per share, payable on Jan. 2 to owners as of Dec. 11, a 7.9% increase.


52.5 to 54.5 is not 7.9%. (The 7.9% includes the already in pay increase from 50.5 to 52.5 announced 2 quarters ago, so year over year increase of 7.9%)


----------



## yyz

Retiredguy said:


> 52.5 to 54.5 is not 7.9%. (The 7.9% includes the already in pay increase from 50.5 to 52.5 announced 2 quarters ago, so year over year increase of 7.9%)



Here is the release on BMOIL under news for Telus. They seem to like to gauge the dividend increase compared to a year ago

News Story
TELUS Q3 Results Top Street Views; Raises Quarterly Dividend
08 Nov 2018 07:47 ET 
07:47 AM EST, 11/08/2018 (MT Newswires) -- TELUS (TU), a Canada-based national telecommunication company, Thursday reported earnings and revenue above Street views, and disclosed a 7.9% increase in its quarterly dividend.

The company reported Q3 adjusted EPS of C$0.74 ($0.56), two pennies above the Street view as compiled by Capital IQ, and up from C$0.70 reported a year earlier.

TELUS reported Q3 revenue of C$3.77 billion, above the Street view of C$3.58 billion, and above the C$3.40 billion reported a year earlier.

TELUS boosted its quarterly dividend to $0.545 per share, payable on Jan. 2 to owners as of Dec. 11, a 7.9% increase.

In guidance, TELUS said it expects C$2.85 billion in capital outlays in 2019, unchanged from 2018.

The company slated a 9:30 am ET conference call.

Price: 34.31, Change: +0.25, Percent Change: +0.73


----------



## yyz

Inter Pipeline Ltd. ("Inter Pipeline") (TSX: IPL) announced today that its board of directors has approved a 1.8 percent increase to its monthly cash dividend from $0.14 to $0.1425 per share. Inter Pipeline has increased its dividend for 10 consecutive years.


----------



## Retiredguy

BMO up .04 per quarter. .96 to $1.00.

PR Newswire Europe - Tue Dec 4, 7:40AM CST 
Bank of Montreal today announced that its Board of Directors declared a quarterly dividend of $1.00 per share on paid-up common shares of Bank of Montreal for the first quarter of fiscal year 2019 ("Q1 2019 Dividend"), a 4 cent increase from the previous quarter and up 8 per cent from the prior year.


----------



## My Own Advisor

National Bank up to $0.65 per share
https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...nts-up-5-from-previous-quarter-701964081.html


----------



## My Own Advisor

Laurentian Bank up to $0.65 per share
http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...ian-bank-financial-group-reports-2018-results


----------



## MillionDollarJourney

Enbridge raises divvy by 10% to $2.95 annualized! https://t.co/iJESyjZiCC


----------



## dubmac

.....and the price is up on the stock 2%


----------



## yyz

Kirkland Lake Gold Boosts Quarterly Dividend to C$0.04/Share From C$0.03/share
11 Dec 2018 17:39 ET 
05:39 PM EST, 12/11/2018 (MT Newswires) -- Kirkland Lake Gold (KL), a mid-tier gold producer, said late Tuesday that it has increased its quarterly dividend to C$0.04 ($0.03) per share, from its previous quarterly dividend of C$0.03 per share.


----------

